# Need Tips on casting light lures on baitcasters



## gcpd957 (Sep 22, 2009)

It seems if i go any lighter than 3/8 lures with my revo sx i get backlash like crazy. This of course is after i adjust the spool tension and braking system.  I have my tension set so that i have to pop the rod tip to make it move. There are mixed reviews on setting tension, how do you guys do it? Let it fall slowly constant till it hits water or like the method i use? Even with 3/8 oz i have to use nearly max braking but i can get it out there.  Im wanting to throw 1/4 oz square bills for cranking the shallows in fall, but i just dont seem to have mastered the baitcaster yet. Im cranking with seagur 12 lb fluero.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Sep 22, 2009)

Buy a BassPro  Pro-lite Finnese rod and reel combo. You will be amazed. I can throw a 3/16 shadrap into a  breeze without a backlash with both of mine.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 22, 2009)

gcpd957 said:


> It seems if i go any lighter than 3/8 lures with my revo sx i get backlash like crazy. This of course is after i adjust the spool tension and braking system.  I have my tension set so that i have to pop the rod tip to make it move. There are mixed reviews on setting tension, how do you guys do it? Let it fall slowly constant till it hits water or like the method i use? Even with 3/8 oz i have to use nearly max braking but i can get it out there.  Im wanting to throw 1/4 oz square bills for cranking the shallows in fall, but i just dont seem to have mastered the baitcaster yet. Im cranking with seagur 12 lb fluero.



If your reel has a magnetic cast control, you need to adjust it.


----------



## Danny1991 (Sep 22, 2009)

When I first started with baitcasters I set mine up so the lure SLOWLY fell and after getting the hang of it and hours of practice I now set them up so the lure falls with barely any resistance at all. For you I would say set the brakes to right around 5 or half way (depending on the reel) and then set the tension knob so the lure falls slowly. Also maybe try 10-12lb Mono, Its seems to backlash less often then fluoro and a softer rod like a Med. action may help also. Good luck!


----------



## Hawgdog (Sep 22, 2009)

Get a G Loomis Crankin Rod and a really good reel and practice practice practice. I have a 7'6 Crankin Rod and a Calais. I cant throw it a mile but it does the job. If you dont want to spend that much on the set up then go and pick up the G Loomis Crankin rod and play around with it and feel the tension, length, stiffness, etc and then go find another that is very similar. Hope this helps


----------



## BrianB72 (Sep 22, 2009)

Use spin tackle for the light weight stuff when the wind is blowing.


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 22, 2009)

Get a lews bb1ng and stick it on a 7ft.
+ med action rod with some good 12 lb mono.I can throw a #5 shad rap with this setup 100+feet....easily....Into the wind a little less but practice is always essential to excel with a baitcaster.


----------



## gahunter12 (Sep 22, 2009)

Use a light cranking rod. As for the reel set your tension then set your break on about 5 or so. Do not try and make a power cast. You need to let the rod and reel do the work for you. I set the tension so it falls freely and set the magnetic brake to 0 on light lures. I have a couple revos but most of my reels are Shimano Curados and Citicas. On the Shimano reels I set 2 brakes out then set the tension where it falls freely. I feel like I have more control over the spool when I do the braking my self. With the correct setup you should be able to cast about anything from floating worms or shad raps to big 1oz stuff.


----------



## pbradley (Sep 22, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> Get a lews bb1ng and stick it on a 7ft.
> + med action rod with some good 12 lb mono..





try a castaway launcher with the Lews BB1N.


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 22, 2009)

Use lighter line...


----------



## BassFrye82 (Sep 22, 2009)

ol' Bill Dance had a tip for backlashing on one of his shows one time. He casted out, with a heavier lure, and before he reeled it in, he placed a piece of black electrical tape securely across the spool, then he reeled it in. He said that if you do this, it will only backlash a tiny bit if at all. Now whether this is true or not, I don't know, but it'd be worth trying I guess. lol I personally like the Pflueger Asaro reel for my light weight lures and tackle. It's a low-profile reel, has the braking system, 8 bearings and quick retrieval to it. Anyhow, good luck, hope ya find what works for you.


----------



## gcpd957 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thinks for all the tips guys, and gal. I'll put them to use in a short few over at tribble.


----------



## Bear 75 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you are new to the reel do this: tighten up the reel with the mechanical brake RH side. Cast the lure and slowly back off the mechanical brake until you start to get a back lash with some good distance. Then tighten up the magnetic brake on the LH side until you no longer get back lashes. 

  Revo's are easy to fish with and extreamly smooth. Remember, lure weight, line weight, wind, and how hard you are casting will effect your reel and casting performance. 

 With a Revo you should have zero problems casting a 1/4-3/16 lures.


----------



## Kingfish2 (Sep 23, 2009)

What I have found out is when they are new it is backlash city but after time and a little tweaking they either work themselves out or i either just got the hang of it. keep at it.


----------



## AU Bassman (Sep 23, 2009)

Get you a good spinning rod and reel. Anytime I am throwing the smaler baits,#5 shadraps and the like I use spinning gear. Mark Davis a very accomplished BASS pro won an event a few years back throwing small crankbaits on spinning tackle. If the wind is blowing the spinning gear will really help you once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Georgiaboybasser13 (Sep 23, 2009)

Practice! Practice! If I havent been fishin in a few weeks, I'm usually a little rusty with my casting but after I get fishin I get really good. If you really want a challenge, try skipping with baitcaster lol, that takes practice.


----------

